# Gehäuselüfter im Bios ausschalten möglich?



## Dr_Lobster (4. Februar 2016)

*Gehäuselüfter im Bios ausschalten möglich?*

Hallo Leute,
Ich möchte meinen Gehäuselüfter bis zu einer CPU-Temperatur von ca 50-60 Grad vollständig ausschalten da er bei niedrigen Drehzahlen leicht rattert. Erst ab dann soll er anlaufen um bei Last die Abwärme nach draußen zu schaufeln.
Mein Bios vom AS-Rock Z97 Anniversary erlaubt es mir die Gehäuselüfter bis auf 0% herunter zu regulieren. Obwohl ich das nun gemacht habe bleibt der Lüfter an und dreht fröhlich bei ca 330 Umdrehungen seine Runden.
Ich möchte kein Programm wie Speedfan o.Ä. nutzen.
Bios bietet mir die Möglichkeit die Lüfter auszuschalten (0%). Irgendwie muss das doch dann auch tatsächlich funktionieren oder?

Grüße


----------



## DasWurmi (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter im Bios ausschalten möglich?*

Soweit ich weis müssen die Lüfter das auch unterstützen.
Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege ^^


----------



## GrueneMelone (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter im Bios ausschalten möglich?*

Lüftersteuerung oder Speedfan. Bios geht glaube ich nicht mal bei Asus so weit.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter im Bios ausschalten möglich?*



DasWurmi schrieb:


> Soweit ich weis müssen die Lüfter das auch unterstützen.
> Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege ^^


Die Regelung liegt bei PVM Lüftern im Lüfter selber. Der Hersteller der Lüfter entscheidet, was der Lüfter bei 1% PVM machen soll, drehen oder anhalten. Wie immer bleibt nur ausprobieren, im Netz findet man dazu nicht. Ist aber ein weiteres gutes Kriterium zur Lüfterauswahl. Problem ist dann nur, wann sie wieder anlaufen. Mein BQ SW2 140mm schaltet sich bei 12,5% PVM schon ab, er läuft dann aber auch nur wieder an, wenn er erheblich mehr Spannung bekommt.


----------



## Adi1 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter im Bios ausschalten möglich?*

Nö, dass BIOS/UEFI entscheidet, wann wo welcher Lüfter rotiert


----------



## Dr_Lobster (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter im Bios ausschalten möglich?*

Gibt's dann eine logische Erklärung warum der Lüfter auch bei 0% rotiert @ Adi1? Ich befürchte tatsächlich das der Lüfter entscheidet ob er ganz ausgehen kann wenn er generell an der Stromversorgung hängt 
Na was solls, werd ich dann drauf achten wenn ich auch mal den CPU-Kühler austausche


----------



## Adi1 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter im Bios ausschalten möglich?*



Dr_Lobster schrieb:


> Gibt's dann eine logische Erklärung warum der Lüfter auch bei 0% rotiert @ Adi1?



Dann musst du mal den Hersteller des Boards fragen 

Die haben ja auch das BIOS programmiert


----------



## nonamez78 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter im Bios ausschalten möglich?*

Bei PWM Lüftern ist immer eine Schaltung dahinter, welche die Recheck-Signale auswertet. So ist es problemlos möglich, dass der Lüfter auf 20% dreht, wenn du 0% einstellst. Ebenso wären 80% Last bei 100% Einstellung möglich (sicher nicht wirklich sinnvoll). Das entscheidet einzig und allein der Hersteller mit seiner Abstimmung.
Der Vorteil von PWM ist ja gerade, nicht mehr wie bei via DC geregelten Lüftern, dass der Hersteller die Power passend auf die Prozent Werte anpassen kann. Intern ist vermutlich nur 100% wirklich 100%, alles andere nach nicht mal linearen Werten so angepasst, dass sich eine gute Nutzbarkeit ergibt.


----------

